# Storing your bbq accessories



## joe cossack (Apr 22, 2019)

Ever since I bought my Weber kettle I’ve acquired a lot of accessories. From grates to pans to vortex...
I had the idea to keep what I could stored by my grill since I have the storage space. Just curious if any of you do the same? I have 2 grates so the one I’m not using I’d like to store in a storage bin. As far as the other things if I keep them out they will rust. 
I want to keep everything safe from bugs and the elements.  
So how do all of you store your stuff?


----------



## kruizer (Apr 22, 2019)

I store my stuff in the grill.


----------



## Cabo (Apr 22, 2019)

I have one of those plastic "prep stations" with a cabinet on the bottom that I keep most of the stuff inside.  I keep the pellets and chips in the house to keep them out of the humidity


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 22, 2019)

I store my maze, vortex, charcoal, wood chunks and extra grates in the garage with my kettles and WSM. My grilling utensils are stored on top of my fridge. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2019)

All over the place!!
Al


----------



## joe cossack (Apr 23, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> All over the place!!
> Al


Ha- well I guess that’s been my method too. I will probably buy a big storage bin


----------



## smokinbarrles (Apr 23, 2019)

My dad has a plastic trash can with a lid that he stores all his charcoal and chimneys and such in. Works pretty good. I built a stand for my electric with a little cabinet for storing most of my stuff. My nice utensils live inside the house though.

Edit he keeps out by the pit outside year around, keeps everything dry.


----------



## JJS (Apr 23, 2019)

I tend to scatter things here and there (but know where they are) then the little lady decides she doesn’t like that and “organizes” everything and I can’t find a damn thing.

I own probably 10-12 pairs of tongs and couldn’t find a single one the other day because she put them in a tote in the spare room, then I get the “how many do you really need at once?” You would be surprised just how many I may need at once!!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 23, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> My dad has a plastic trash can with a lid that he stores all his charcoal and chimneys and such in. Works pretty good. I built a stand for my electric with a little cabinet for storing most of my stuff. My nice utensils live inside the house though.
> 
> Edit he keeps out by the pit outside year around, keeps everything dry.


this is what I do as well


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 23, 2019)

Unfortunately I don't have a garage to put stuff in.  Currently though I am single and have a small spare bedroom where some stuff goes and the kitchen where I can put the other things.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2019)

One of the larger totes with cover from Walmart. Extra racks, tin pans, bags of pellets, gloves, foil, Amaz'n tubes. Stays in garage.


----------



## joe cossack (Apr 23, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> One of the larger totes with cover from Walmart. Extra racks, tin pans, bags of pellets, gloves, foil, Amaz'n tubes. Stays in garage.


Possible picture?


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2019)

33 gal


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Apr 23, 2019)

My COS has wooden shelves to which I screwed cup hooks to on the underside. I hang a BBQ lighter, charcoal chimneys, and whatever utensils I will be needing for that cook. In between cooks my utensils hang on coat cooks in my mudroom so they are easy to grab on my way out to the smoker. I also rigged up a basket that slides out from underneath the side shelf. In there I keep nitrile and cotton gloves. Charcoal and wood are stored on the bottom rack of the smoker.


----------



## ristau5741 (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a deck box with locking lid, one of those yer supposed to store your cushions in when not in use.
sits right next to my smokers.


----------

